# Temp boards



## LightPhoenix (Apr 18, 2002)

Morrus, are you only going to be utilizing the temp boards during the slow times?  Or was that just an experiment?

LightPhoenix


----------



## Heretic Apostate (Apr 18, 2002)

LP, unless something changes drastically, the slow times are going to increase, I think.

So, if you visit the boards between, say, 11am and 3pm, PST, go to the temp pages.  Not much point coming here.  The server load would be too high to be worth the bother.


----------



## LightPhoenix (Apr 18, 2002)

Heretic Apostate said:
			
		

> *LP, unless something changes drastically, the slow times are going to increase, I think.
> 
> So, if you visit the boards between, say, 11am and 3pm, PST, go to the temp pages.  Not much point coming here.  The server load would be too high to be worth the bother. *




Oh, definitely, and I'm sure the load times are going to stretch out in length as well.

Btw, at 12pm EST (9am PST) it's still pretty bad, so I would even qualify that with 9am to 3pm PST.  Ironically it's easier to get on in the evening, when everyone is home


----------



## Heretic Apostate (Apr 18, 2002)

LightPhoenix said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Oh, definitely, and I'm sure the load times are going to stretch out in length as well.
> 
> Btw, at 12pm EST (9am PST) it's still pretty bad, so I would even qualify that with 9am to 3pm PST.  Ironically it's easier to get on in the evening, when everyone is home  *




Of course.  Didn't you ever hear Eric's stats, when he was stating when traffic occurred?  Traffic goes down on weekends, as well.  Why?  Because a heck of a lot of us come to the site _while at work_.


----------



## Mark (Apr 18, 2002)

Your best bet is to check here first.  If you see that you are having trouble getting in, check the other boards.  If you notice that people having been posting, recently, over there, post over there.  That's my procedure, for what it is worth.


----------



## Warrior Poet (Apr 19, 2002)

Hello,

It's been a while since I posted anything (I just checked the FAQ about what's going on with the boards), and I've got a quick question about the temporary boards and these boards:

During peak times, when information is being posted to the temp boards and these boards are unavailable, does that information also get posted to these boards later (sorry, I know very, very little about how computers, bulletin boards, the Internet, and so forth work)?  That is, if there is an update to a post or information on the temporary boards, will that information be available for scrutiny on these boards when these boards are up and running later in the evening (or morning, if not in the American continents)?  Is there a "disconnect" between what's on the temp boards vs. what's on these boards?  If a new rule idea is posted on the temp boards, does it later appear here, or do I need to start combing both boards for "complete" information?

I'm probably not asking the question very clearly, am I?  Hmmm.   Well, I can't think of a better way to put it right now, so I'll leave it at that.

Needless to say, the moderators and Mr. Morris in admin are doing a fantastic job:  these boards are terrific and I enjoy perusing them.  Many thanks for all your efforts.

Warrior Poet


----------



## Morrus (Apr 19, 2002)

No, there's no way to "connect" the two boards.

I'm looking into various possibilities right now - the basic issue is getting these baords on a decent server.

For those who have any techie knowhow - what I really want to do is upgrade THIS server rather than get a new one.  That way the boards don't have to be moved, there is minimum disruption and no chance of thread-loss.

vB really needs (apparently) dual 800MHz+ procesors and at least 1 Gb RAM.  Currently we have a single 733Mhz procesor and 384 Gb RAM.  

Upgrading to the required "package" is an addiitonal $600-$700 per month above the fee currently paid.  Hosting is very expensive when you start to get a lot of traffic!

I have a few ideas, but nothing concrete yet.    For themoment, when the server gets overloaded, we'll just have to move to the temp boards until the traffic dies down.  That will probably happen most weekdays at lunchtime/early afternoon US time (across the 4 time zones).

This site gets busier and busier every month.  For many, that would be a blessing, but there comes a point where the server costs just jump up.  We've passed that point.


----------



## drnuncheon (Apr 19, 2002)

Morrus said:
			
		

> *vB really needs (apparently) dual 800MHz+ procesors and at least 1 Gb RAM.  Currently we have a single 733Mhz procesor and 384 Gb RAM.
> 
> Upgrading to the required "package" is an addiitonal $600-$700 per month above the fee currently paid.  Hosting is very expensive when you start to get a lot of traffic!*




Morrus,

Have you looked into any different methods of hosting?  It sounds from what you say above that you are basically 'renting' the computer as well as the bandwidth - or am I misreading that?  It may be cheaper to actually purchase a computer outright and simply have it colocated at an ISP's office.

Also, are the boards running on UNIX or NT? I'm not sure that it would make a difference, but I'd bet that Unix would have les overhead.  

Would it be feasible to move them to a separate server from the rest of the site to reduce the load (or are they already there?)

J


----------

